
Show HN: Ask Roboflow, the AI that answers programming questions - yeldarb
https://ask.roboflow.ai
======
Piskvorrr
"Does it actually work? Kind of."

Iff "actually works" means "lorem ipsum generator." It generates something
that looks superficially like programming answers, but makes no sense
whatsoever; it seems to be on par with a simple Markov chain.

Example from "top 1000":

> What is console.log and how do I use it?

> In my configuration model I set up my InFile active output file:
> ./DevFine/mysite/ .py

In other words, AI cargo cult. "It sorta kinda works <small>(except for the
one problem that it's supposed to solve. That part doesn't work, but all the
bells and whistles do.)</small> Perhaps if we can make it look even more like
SO, it will magically start working. Any minute now."

------
yeldarb
Hey everyone! Happy to announce the culmination of about a month of digging
into ML and NLP.

Ask Roboflow is trained on millions of Stack Overflow question/answer pairs to
mimic human responses.

It's learned lots of interesting things including how to insert HTML links and
images into its replies, the syntax of several programming languages, and how
to link to "relevant" documentation.

One thing it hasn't yet learned is the concept of "correctness" so most of the
answers you'll see won't actually be helpful yet... I plan to continue to
improve the model as time goes on. Hopefully one day it will actually be able
to help new programmers get instant answers to their programming questions.

------
mulle_nat
I just looked at the first most recent
[https://ask.roboflow.ai/question/30954728](https://ask.roboflow.ai/question/30954728)
and the answer is total nonsense. Left unimpressed.

------
joshdance
I get a
[http://localhost:5000/question/4743730](http://localhost:5000/question/4743730)
when I click on a top question

~~~
yeldarb
Aw shoot. Fixing! I "cached" the top questions before deploying and forgot to
update the URLs.

Edit: fixed!

------
backscatter
Looks cool, but after the 5th refresh, and whitelisting even more botnet
domains, I had to give up testing it.

~~~
yeldarb
Not sure I understand. The only external dependencies are cdnjs, Firebase, and
google fonts.

